# PDA Über WLAn ins INet



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe einen Laptop mit 
Lan:
IP - 192.168.1.2
Sub- 255.255.255.0
Stand.Gateway 192.168.1.254 - Router 
DNS Server- 192.168.1.254  - Router

 & WLan Karte
IP- 192.168.0.24
Sub 255.255.255.0
StandGateway 192.168.1.2

einen
Pda Axim X3i

IP- 192.168.0.15
Sub 255.255.255.0
StandGateway 192.168.0.24

ich will über die WLan Karte in meinem Laptop mit meinem PDA ins Internet. Komme per Ping bei der jetzigen konfiguration aber leider nur bis zur x.x.1.2
Hatte auch schon die WLan & die Lan Karte im gleichen IP Netz danach hat leider gar nichts mehr funktioniert also:
Lan:
wie oben
WLAn 
IP 192.168.1.24
SUB 255.255.255.0
STand.Gateway ----

PDA:
IP 192.168.1.15
SUB 255.255.255.0
Stand Gateway  192.168.1.2 & 192.168.1.254 getestet

vielleicht kann mir jemand bei den EInstellungen helfen. Achja habe auch schon probiert beide Verbindungen zu Brücken OS ist XP Home.

Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## Sinac (16. März 2004)

Hm, irgendwie macht deine Konfiguration einen sehr wirren Eindruck 
Wieso hat die WLAN Karte in deinem Notebook als Standard Gateway die IP des Ethernet Interfaces im Notebook?
Das ist erstens Blödsinn und  zweitens erreichst du das Interface garnicht, da es ja aufgrund der IP Einstellungen der WLAN Karte nicht im gleichen Subnet ist...

Ich hab auch nicht verstanden wie dein PDA im Netzwerk ist... mit ner PCMCIA Karte oder was?
Beschreib as mal bitte...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Pda und Laptop haben eingebaute WLAN Karten und ich habe probiert eine AD-Hoc Verbindung zwischen Lap. und PDA aufzubauen und Verbindungen von der Wlan Karte über die Lan Karte ins Netzt durchzuschleifen. Ich weis dass es schwachsin ist aber so komm ich wenigsten bis zum Lan interface des Laptops  
Mit  anderen konfigurationen kam leider nicht mal ein ping an.
Wenn du mir aber dann vielleicht mal schreiben könntest wie du es für richtig hältst damit ich es mal testen kann wäre nett.
Hatte auch schon
IP - Lan 192.168.1.2
StandGateway und DNS - ROuter

WLan Karte 192.168.1.3

PDA IP 192.168.1.4
Stand.Gateway 192.168.1.2 & 254 getestet
Ich habe zur Sicherheit immer probiert IP Adressen
im INet anzupingen falls die Namensauflösung nicht funktioniert


----------



## Sinac (16. März 2004)

Also das hörte sich schon ganz ok an.
Ich nehme ja nicht an das du einen AP im Netz hast?

Dann wie folgt:

Notebook:
Ethernet IP: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Standard Gateway: 192.168.1.254
DNS: 192.168.1.254
WLAN IP 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Dann unter den Netzwerkverbindungen die beiden Netzwerkverbiundungen (Ethernet und WLAN) überbrücken.

PDA Einstallungen:
WLAN IP: 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Standard Gateway: 192.168.1.2
DNS: 192.168.1.2


Das sollte eigentlich laufen...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Ok danke werde das heute abend mal probieren und mich nochmal melden 
ich denk mal ich hatte probleme mit der Bridge weil mit diesenEinstellungen konnte ich nichts mehr pingen. Muss ich bei der erstellung der Bridge noch etwas beachten Hab mich nie gross damit beschäftigt! 

Danke für die schnelle hilfe

Achja hab keinen AP deswegen ja AD-Hoc   will mein  HTPC über WLan steuern und im I Net surfen aber will mir wegen einem Gerät nicht extra einen AP kaufen.


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Hat leider nicht geklappt  kommt nix durch bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal eine W-Lan Karte ausleihe und das über den Server mache. Da weis ich wenigstens wie es funktioniert. Oder hast du vielleicht noch eine Idee?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (16. März 2004)

Hi

Am besten du installierst auf deinem Notebook einen Proxy-Server (Proxy+ ist nicht schlecht) Ich bin mir sicher, dass du bei deinem PDA einen Proxy-Server einstellen kannst. Danach konfigurierst du deine Karten wiefolgt:

Notebook-LAN
IP - 192.168.1.2
Sub- 255.255.255.0
Stand.Gateway 192.168.1.254 - Router
DNS Server- 192.168.1.254 - Router

Notebook-WLAN
IP- 192.168.0.1
Sub 255.255.255.0
Kein Gateway

PDA-WLAN
IP- 192.168.0.2
Sub 255.255.255.0
Proxy: 192.168.0.1
Kein Gateway

Das müsste eigentlich funktionieren.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

